# If Duncan entered the 1996 draft...



## Coatesvillain

Would you have still drafted Allen Iverson #1 overall.\?

I asked this question last year, and I can't remember the result.. but I decided to ask again to see what people say. I always find this very interesting, and please provide your reasoning.


----------



## Jizzy

Yeah, I would take Duncan. Skilled big men that can be franchise changing don't come around every often.


----------



## Kunlun

Without a doubt, Tim Duncan.


----------



## Ras

To answer Iverson would be pretty bias.


----------



## PFortyy

duncan would own any nba draft


----------



## PFortyy

well acually it depends if you need a big man or a little man


----------



## 123fakestreet

Interesting thing here is that any answer here would be in hindsight. Based on their college careers, I'd probably still go with Duncan because of higher overall stats in college.


----------



## Sliccat

123fakestreet said:


> Interesting thing here is that any answer here would be in hindsight. Based on their college careers, I'd probably still go with Duncan because of higher overall stats in college.


Well, he's asking for your perspective in hindsight.

I don't know... I guess Duncan's easier to build around. But if AI had gotten really one good team around him... who knows? Duncan has had one of the most able scouting and coaching crews around him his whole career. Parker and Ginobli(sp?) were magnificent picks, plus he was tutored by David Robinson, one of the greatest ever at that position. Imagine if AI have come up with John Stockton?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I gotta go with Duncan. Not that you can't win building around a skilled guard, but you've got a better chance winning by building around a skilled big man.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Tim Duncan, was and is MR.FUNDAMENTAL, he would've been a buliding piece to our great franchise. Iverson's great, but at least Buliding around Duncan would be (slightly) easier for King to bulid around.


----------



## SirCharles34

Since we're playing this game, which player would you pick if you could see their future scoring averages? ...who would you pick now? ...does your pick change?

*Iverson*.....................*Duncan *
1.	21.1ppg..................1. 23.5ppg
2.	22.0.......................2.	21.7
3.	26.8.......................3.	23.2
4.	28.4.......................4.	22.2
5.	31.1.......................5.	25.5
6.	31.4.......................6.	23.3
7.	27.6.......................7.	22.3
8.	26.4.......................8.	20.3
9.	30.7.......................9.	18.6 

Based on this, I would be in awe of AI's Jordan-like #'s and pick him, but without seeing these stats, I would easily pick Duncan. A quality big man is hard to come by.


----------



## Ras

SirCharles34 said:


> Since we're playing this game, which player would you pick if you could see their future scoring averages? ...who would you pick now? ...does your pick change?
> 
> *Iverson*.....................*Duncan *
> 1.	21.1ppg..................1. 23.5ppg
> 2.	22.0.......................2.	21.7
> 3.	26.8.......................3.	23.2
> 4.	28.4.......................4.	22.2
> 5.	31.1.......................5.	25.5
> 6.	31.4.......................6.	23.3
> 7.	27.6.......................7.	22.3
> 8.	26.4.......................8.	20.3
> 9.	30.7.......................9.	18.6
> 
> Based on this, I would be in awe of AI's Jordan-like #'s and pick him, but without seeing these stats, I would easily pick Duncan. A quality big man is hard to come by.


There is more to basketball than scoring you know.


----------



## SirCharles34

Ras said:


> There is more to basketball than scoring you know.


Noooo, you don't say...
You know that's a BS statement when the NBA puts so much emphasis on scoring average and players make it their goal to reach the 20.0ppg plateau because they know it helps them make the All-Star team. And unfortunately that's what ppl tend to look at first as an evaluation of a good player. And didn't I say, I would still take Duncan over AI?

Just look at how ppl reacted when we traded a 20ppg scorer in Stackhouse for 2 non scorers in Mckie and Ratliff.


----------



## Ras

SirCharles34 said:


> Noooo, you don't say...
> You know that's a BS statement when the NBA puts so much emphasis on scoring average and players make it their goal to reach the 20.0ppg plateau because they know it helps them make the All-Star team. And unfortunately that's what ppl tend to look at first as an evaluation of a good player. And didn't I say, I would still take Duncan over AI?
> 
> Just look at how ppl reacted when we traded a 20ppg scorer in Stackhouse for 2 non scorers in Mckie and Ratliff.


I don't care if players strive to score 20 ppg, or how much emphasis is put on scoring, that has no relevance at all. Players who make it their goal to score 20 a night so they can make the all-star team aren't great players and aren't playing the game to the full benefit of the team. Maybe the average fan will look at scoring numbers, but that's not what matters here, and again, has no relevance. Tim Duncan's overall greatness will surpass almost any 20 ppg scorer. And also, no you didn't say you'd still take AI over Duncan. You said if you saw the numbers, you'd choose AI, but otherwise, you'd choose Tim Duncan. Also, why did you start off sarcastic, and then immediately switch stances?


----------



## Diable

A dominant low post scorer is the easiest thing to build your team around and it's pretty obvious since nearly every team to win in recent history was built around one.It's hard to argue for anyone against Duncan when he's essentially been the best player in the NBA since 2001 and the guy has three rings.

When people talk about the Spurs being such a great organization and putting such great teams around Duncan that completely misses the point.Look at the individual players on those teams.Aside from the Admiral in his mid thirties none of them were true stars and I don't believe that any of the others have made the all star game.All of them are role players because you can build around Tim Duncan by acquiring players who only have to do certain things.The space he creates offensively means your shooters and penetrators will always be better.The fact that he's probably the top interior defender in the league makes everyone else better on defense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

SirCharles34 said:


> Since we're playing this game, which player would you pick if you could see their future scoring averages? ...who would you pick now? ...does your pick change?
> 
> *Iverson*.....................*Duncan *
> 1.	21.1ppg..................1. 23.5ppg
> 2.	22.0.......................2.	21.7
> 3.	26.8.......................3.	23.2
> 4.	28.4.......................4.	22.2
> 5.	31.1.......................5.	25.5
> 6.	31.4.......................6.	23.3
> 7.	27.6.......................7.	22.3
> 8.	26.4.......................8.	20.3
> 9.	30.7.......................9.	18.6
> 
> Based on this, I would be in awe of AI's Jordan-like #'s and pick him, but without seeing these stats, I would easily pick Duncan. A quality big man is hard to come by.


Say I was living in Istanbul, and only saw stats and highlights I'd pick the higher scorer everytime, because you wouldn't see the other things. Watching them play, I'd go with Duncan every single time. This isn't a big over small thing either, it's what the players bring to the table.

Duncan might not win many fantasy basketball games for people (I guess, I don't even know how that stuff works), but he helps win a lot of real games even when his numbers and minutes are down.


----------



## Kunlun

Coatesvillain said:


> Duncan might not win many fantasy basketball games for people (I guess, I don't even know how that stuff works), but he helps win a lot of real games even when his numbers and minutes are down.


Duncan is awesome in fantasy basketball. He scores, rebounds, blocks, gets assists, shoots a good percentage and very consistant. All around players like that are great in a fantasy basketball league.


----------



## SirCharles34

Kunlun said:


> Duncan is awesome in fantasy basketball. He scores, rebounds, blocks, gets assists, shoots a good percentage and very consistant. All around players like that are great in a fantasy basketball league.


Hakeem Olajuwon.


----------



## Coatesvillain

For the record though, if KG was in the 1996 draft.. I'd still take Iverson first.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> For the record though, if KG was in the 1996 draft.. I'd still take Iverson first.


wow... I would never expect that from you. Where's the AI hate man...

I'd take KG before Duncan... that's another guy who's career has been ****ed up by his teams lack of ability.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

His team or the management? I'd say the Management is to the blame because the players they bulit around Garnett they thought could succeed. Obviously not. Not the players or KG's fault. It's the guys who put them there. Alot like Charlie Manuel, not that Brain Sanchez's fault we lost that game to the Red's yesterday, it just wasn't his job, try Tom Gordan you punk, or Ryan Madson. Not some unknown prospect with a 6.88 ERA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Big > Small is the general rule.


----------



## Kunlun

Coatesvillain said:


> For the record though, if KG was in the 1996 draft.. I'd still take Iverson first.


Same. Kevin Garnett lacks the will to dominate like Iverson and that's what makes Iverson so great, his will to win.


----------



## Bankgun

AI won the show ,while DUNCAN got championship


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Who was the Sixers big man in 1996, Clarence Weatherspoon? No doubt you take Duncan #1. He and Stack probably would've made a good duo.


----------



## Banjoriddim

WTChan said:


> Big > Small is the general rule.


Plus Duncan was pretty safe pick (not this big with potential type of guy) also I am his fan so I have to wote for Duncan though if I am not abele to remember an´ything super good beside AI and KG so AI was good pick (but since I am bigtime fan of post moves and bigs in general I would consider/take KG also over AI if hed any information about him.).


----------



## Pain5155

this is a no brainer.

Duncan wins championships.

Iverson entertains.


----------

